# Coleman 2000 Inverter Power Surge



## lcannon (Jul 15, 2003)

I just bought a Coleman 2000 watt Inverter that runs off of the batteries.  I use it for the computer and printer.  It seems to be causing a surge that is affecting the lighting that is not run from the inverter but from the batteries seperately.  
The lights dim and come back on.  The inverter makes a noise and shuts off.  We thought when we bought the bigger inverter it would solve problems we had with the smaller inverter as it was shutting off consistently.


----------

